# 50#'s of lye... isnt it beeaaautifuuuul ;)



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

All packaged up and ready for storage and soaping


----------



## digit (Mar 23, 2010)

Great artwork......


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

lol can you tell I got lazy after the first one lol


----------



## donniej (Mar 23, 2010)

An open top 15 gallon drum would work great if you wanted to keep it all in one container.  It's a little big, but they're inexpensive (when you can find them).  You can also use a 5 gallon bucket with a "gamma" (screw-on) lid.


----------



## Deda (Mar 23, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> An open top 15 gallon drum would work great if you wanted to keep it all in one container.  It's a little big, but they're inexpensive (when you can find them).  You can also use a 5 gallon bucket with a "gamma" (screw-on) lid.



Yep, I use a Red Gamma seal on a 5 gallon bucket for my lye.


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah I might need to pick one up, its got to fit underneath my dish sink, and not anger the lady... but other than that its allll good.. might have to pick one up from HD, as I dont want all this lye I just bought to go to waste due to absorbing water from the air...


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Hehe, the skulls look nicer than the ones I drew on my coffee can Borax container!   

I need to put my measly 10 lb of lye in a container as well. An empty Tidy Cat container will work well, I think.


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

I have used those tidy cats containers for so many things lol ... among them ... a reservoir for my deep water culture hydroponic basil/oregano/thyme/parsley plants


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think I'd try the cat litter container for lye.  It needs to be air tight, otherwise it'll attract moisture and you'll have a solid brick of lye.  Not fun, trust me.  Go with the air tight gamma seal. 

http://www.gamma2.net/new/GSL.html


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

I just switched to one of these: 





with a lid that seals, its not a screw-on version, but it works I guess lol


(I hope)

I dont have access to a gamma seal bucket unless I order online, and I dont really have the cash to buy anything else at this time...


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe I will get some Rubbermaid containers at Walmart then. Thanks for the tip!  8)


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 25, 2010)

I am looking to make my largest lye purchase ever in a few weeks.  I need a few more containers.

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE  my gamma lids.


----------

